
What happens when British intelligence partners with a global innovation hub - egusa
https://sociable.co/technology/what-happens-when-british-intelligence-partners-with-global-innovation-hub/
======
nilskidoo
We've been confronted by the effects of the SCL Group and subsidiaries for
well over a decade now actually.

